# Action or action RPG games with cute girls as protagonist



## simonhwsn (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm looking for action/adventure or action rpg games with cute girls as their main characters, for example momohime in muramasa, anything you can recommend?


----------



## Eity (Oct 28, 2014)

How about Summon Night series? Or more like Summon Night: Swordcraft Story 1-3 (GBA, thrid game untranslated, but there is a partial patch). You can choose girl as main character, and they are very good.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 28, 2014)

Giana sisters: twisted dreams is pretty good. Sin & punishment also has a cute female protagonist.

(and I'm NOT picking these because of their title  ).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 28, 2014)

Pervert.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Pervert.



Alternatively if you have to spend 20 staring a something's shaking arse...


----------



## CompassNorth (Oct 28, 2014)

Seiken Densetsu 3
Ys Origin
Recettear
Chantelise
Shantae
Blade Kitten
Fairy Bloom Freesia


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2014)

Beyond Good and Evil.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 28, 2014)

Metroid? I mean kinda 

Uh you can make your character a girl in Akiba's Trip for PS Vita and PS4. Shameless plug, I reviewed it in the Review section.


----------



## razielleonhart (Oct 28, 2014)

Popful Mail Sega CD


----------



## emigre (Oct 28, 2014)

Transistor PS4/PC


----------



## Gahars (Oct 28, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts, if you squint.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 28, 2014)

You can make some mildly attractive bitches in Dark Souls 2.  And that Desert Sorceress Top that makes their tits bigger...


----------



## simonhwsn (Oct 28, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Pervert.


 
Oh C'mon! why? 



CompassNorth said:


> Seiken Densetsu 3
> Ys Origin
> Recettear
> Chantelise
> ...


 
Nice bunch, thank you!

too bad all of them are for PC only, but I can get over it XD


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 28, 2014)

Compile Heart games


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 28, 2014)

why no one has named Atelier yet??
you have Atelier Rorona, Totori and Meruru for Vita
there are a few others I remember.
Battle princess of arcadias. PS3.
Monster World IV. Genesis, Wii VC, PS3 and XBLA.
Disgaea series(is full of cute loli units). PS2, PSP, PS3 and Vita.
Shantae series. GBC, DSiWare, 3DS and PC(Vita, PS3, PS4, Xbox 360 and Xbox One when Shantae half genie hero is released).
also some Cave shot'em up like Deathsmiles, Mushihime sama and Espgaluda. all of them on Xbox360(and my only reason to acquire one, really).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> why no one has named Atelier yet??
> you have Atelier Rorona, Totori and Meruru for Vita



To be fair the OP said cute girls, not creepy as all fuck


----------



## simonhwsn (Oct 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair the OP said cute girls, not creepy as all fuck


 
I won't argue if those characters are cute or not, the point is that the atelier games are turn based, not action RPG which is what I'm asking for.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 29, 2014)

simonhwsn said:


> Oh C'mon! why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just messing with you. Probably.



FAST6191 said:


> To be fair the OP said cute girls, not creepy as all fuck


I like.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair the OP said cute girls, not creepy as all fuck


 

Idk, its cute enough for me






P.S. That's the Plus version


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 29, 2014)

simonhwsn said:


> I won't argue if those characters are cute or not, the point is that the atelier games are turn based, not action RPG which is what I'm asking for.


 
you got a point. I'm always hunting for female protagonists and even better if are lolis, but I'm not that restrictive with the genres.
you sould look at Senran Kagura Burst for 3DS and Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus for Vita just in case.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Uh you can make your character a girl in Akiba's Trip for PS Vita and PS4. Shameless plug, I reviewed it in the Review section.


Only after you've already completed one playthrough. It's totally ruins what little immersion there is, though. You're still referred to as a guy, and the pre-drawn events (for the life of me I cant remember what they're called) still show a guy.

Anywhoo. In Borderlands 2, the Mechromancer is pretty cute. You can tweak the .ini files to make it third person. There's also Tron from The Misadventures of Tron Bonne (PS).


----------

